# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  filtro de algas o unico eficaz

## gleidson valerier

amigos aquarista ja fiz de tudo para ter o reef perfeito filtros especiais 3 skimmer só em uma aquario elementos filtrantes enxofre zeolite substrato especias carbon ative resinas kodka pedaço de pau pedra etc.
todos deram resutados mais ficou de uma forma muito desgastante cuidar do reef
muito trabalho para no final quem aparecia as danadinhas.
porem investigando novas tecnivas cheguei a conhecer o filtro de algas uma placa por onde passa agua corrente com iluminação constante onde as algas se propagam com alta velocidade devido a forte e constante iluminação quanto maior for a placa obviamente a iluminção mais alçgas se propagara em fim toda semana tem que ser retirada para fora do reef os nitratos foram a zero o reef fica basicamente sem algas ate hoje foi a unica coisa que vi realmente funcionar.
em breve mostrarei fotos

----------


## António Vitor

> amigos aquarista ja fiz de tudo para ter o reef perfeito filtros especiais 3 skimmer só em uma aquario elementos filtrantes enxofre zeolite substrato especias carbon ative resinas kodka pedaço de pau pedra etc.
> todos deram resutados mais ficou de uma forma muito desgastante cuidar do reef
> muito trabalho para no final quem aparecia as danadinhas.
> porem investigando novas tecnivas cheguei a conhecer o filtro de algas uma placa por onde passa agua corrente com iluminação constante onde as algas se propagam com alta velocidade devido a forte e constante iluminação quanto maior for a placa obviamente a iluminção mais alçgas se propagara em fim toda semana tem que ser retirada para fora do reef os nitratos foram a zero o reef fica basicamente sem algas ate hoje foi a unica coisa que vi realmente funcionar.
> em breve mostrarei fotos


és tu e eu...
lol
 :Big Grin: 

claro que a coisa tem de ser bem feita, mas concordo plenamente contigo...
agora o problema das algas é o amarelamento da água...mas com carvão activado q.b. isso também se resolve.

http://www.reefforum.net/182033-post330.html

----------

